# race or street



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

ordering gmm ripshift tomarrow...whats the difference between the race version and the street version...yes i read the description on the site and its pretty vague. i was hoping you guys could give me a better idea. 

also will it void my warranty??

thanks alot!,
dude


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

just ordered the only one speed inc sells (race i assume) for the gto as well as the skip shift eliminator. no tax or shipping


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

thought you was gtodude, that guy is a a**. the only diff is the race has a soild shifter shaft. more feel and yes a bit more noise. speed only sells the race so that is what you have comming. but that is the best way to go. the street uses the stock shifter shaft and they been known to brake. if it's to loud for you u can get the kit that turns it into the street (75. shipped)


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! ill stick with my decision. my only question is since the street versions are supposedly in limited supply now from JHP are the race to street conversions limited as well...(stupid question??):confused 

thanks again

dude


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

don't belive so, dos'nt matter will still be comming from down under. will see about the site for you.


----------

